# BFP! Surprised and delighted



## Wanna Bump

Hi ladies, 

I thought i was 9 dpo yesterday and was crampy and tired. I only took a test cause i was going out and wanted to know if i could def have a few wines, well very faint line on 3 tests and a big fat pregnant 1-2 weeks in digi! Shock and so so happy! DH can't quite believe it either( i made him check each test!) i've now done 6 tests all +++++. We were trying for 6 months and i had long cycles post coming off bcp (6-8 weeks long). I had an HSG on 6th and think i conceived the week after! So pethaps true what they say about increased fertility after HSG.

My symptoms so far-

Tired on and off
Nauseaous on and off
Cramping
Sore nipples and boobs getting slightly swollen and more sore ( but not V sore.)

Hoping this is a sticky, it's my first and i am so ove the moon.

Any advice on what to expect over next 12weeks? So tough not telling family or friends yet, aside from hubby you are the first to know!

I love b&b!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! Happy & Healthy 9!


----------



## Lady H

Yay yay yay! Congrats!


----------



## saveme

CONGRATS... H&H 9MONTHS... Make an appt with your gyno.


----------



## Wanna Bump

Thanks ladies will be calling the doc's first thing tomorrow.

Still in shock!:happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

Congrats!!!


----------



## WhaleTail

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## ashley1221

Congrats! happy and Healthy 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## Mummy2B21

congrats x


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats to you!


----------



## sunflower82

Congrats


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## LilyPea

Congrats!!!!! :yipee::dance::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Wanna Bump

Thank you ladies!

Hope you get your :bfp:'s v v soon! :flower:


----------

